# RFC Pharmacy Question??



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Me Again lol

Our appointment for clinc is 9.30am but we have to be at pharmacy to pick up drugs at 9am is this enough time?? Do They Take Ages?? 
reason i ask is i hate being late for appointments i would rather be an hour early  

What is parking like that early in the morning at the RFC??

Thanks 

jay xx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Jaylee

Try to arrive at the pharmacy for 9am, sometimes it can be busy and other times its not but 30 minutes should be enough time to get there and back to the RFC.  Parking can be a nightmare as alot of the outpatient appts are in the morning but if you are there for 8.30 or just after you should be ok.


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks so much  

We were going to leave the house at 8am ( live in dundonald) so hopefully be enough time i wanted to leave at 7.30am well with traffic and that but DH says too early.. but hes not an on time freak like me lol


Jay xx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Your as bad as me...lol  im the same dont worry better to be early than late and if your too early you can go to the cafe and get a coffee, thats what i did everytime i went cause i was always early.  It did my DH's head in


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Good Idea And A Wee Fry To Settle The Nervous lol    


Jay xx


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Whats the reason behind us having to go pick up the drugs?? why cant they do it


Jay xx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Not sure why that is, its just the norm for patients to collect their drugs beforehand.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Jaylee
I dont think any clinic stock drugs,pharmacy isnt that far away, Its the same for any hospital everything comes from there direct.

Jillyhen


----------

